# Piraya coughing up green shit



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I know it sounds somewhat crazy, but I just saw my Piraya cough up some sort of green algae looking stuff from his mouth and now I think he's dying. He's twirling back and forth like he can't keep his balance. OMFG! Someone clue me in..WHAT SHOULD I DO???


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

uh oh.







i dono.. wheas the pros at..............


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

PLEASE??? HELP!!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ah sh*t! He fucken died.







I can't believe this sh*t! $90 down the drain. Why me? Why the Piraya? They could of taken the Super Red for all I care (knock on wood*). Oh well, back to the drawing board. Now its time again to look for another Piraya.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

man that blows! sorry for your loss!


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

wow that really sucks, sorry for your loss. i've never heard/read anything about something like that. hope the rest of your shoal is doing well


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I know how you feel I lost two pirayas in less than a month. Sorry.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

OOps!! U dont want that do u?? I hope u find another 2replace ur loss!!

Hope u do better next time!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Anyone know the cause for this?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Did you cycle...
I think you overloaded the bacteria colony with all those fish you had in the tank..
I dont think you gave the tank enough time to adjust to alll the fish..


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes, I did. But if it wasn't cycled enough then, aHhH!! If so, one little mistake and I've gone Piraya-LESS!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

SORRY DOODE..


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

any plants in your tank? maybe too much algae formed on your plants or something the piraya ate?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I have some plastic plants in the tank, but I checked em out after the p started coughing up the green stuff and the plants had no nips or anything off of em. Strange thing is he didn't even lose color. He looked ok on him. It just looked like he couldn't keep his balance in the tank.







All my other p's were doing fine and swimming around, it was just him that laid in the corner all day, so I don't think it was a cycling problem.


----------

